# 1960 Fender Super amp



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

I thought some of my fellow amp nerds would like to see some shots of this 1960 Fender Super (6G4) brownface head that just arrived for repair and restoration. The originals of these were 40-watt combos, available for only a brief period in the early 60s -- never reissued as far as I'm aware.

This specimen was cut down to a head and the OT was replaced (long ago apparently) by a c.1965 Hammond 30-watt transformer. The amp works although is in need of a lot of TLC.

- The caps are the original Astrons -- unfortunately the electrolytics are leaky and in need of replacement, which is why I took some gut shots before setting to work. I'll test all the other caps but hopefully leave them be.

- Rectifier tube does not seat in the socket, so I need to replace that. The other sockets badly need retensioning... on a younger amp I'd replace them, but I'd rather keep original parts where possible.

- The transformer is loose and lopsided, and whoever installed it used electrical tape that has eroded. I might replace it once the other work is done to get the amp back to 40-watts, but that'll depend on what the customer wants.

- Tubes are a mishmash of old TungSols and various Chinese this and that. Lots of evidence they are done for -- and V1 is cracked. Complete new set is in order.

- Choke has been _welded_ (!!!) to the chassis. but seems to work fine.

- Pots are fine. The trem works. Jacks are clean.

- Tolex is non-original but in good shape; needs a little Weldbond here and there to stick it down.

I have a few queries maybe somebody can answer:

- Why does the second speaker jack say "Pulse" instead of "Ext."?
- Would the Russian Tung-Sol 6L6s seen below be original? They will be replaced, but just curious if you've seen these in other amps of similar vintage
- If I did decide on the OT replacement, what would you recommend? Hammond only does a 35-watt Tremelux replacement -- nothing specific for a Super. Other brand recommendations?
- What might be a good speaker to go in the matching 112 cab the customer has commissioned from me? I'd like to get something that really does this vintage amp justice in a 1 X 12 format. I know all the standard options (the usual Eminence/ Celestions, etc) but would like to think beyond those for this project.

Cheers


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

More pics here of the chassis and circuit...


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

And some of the rough stuff: bad OT connections with old tape; poorly mounted OT, welded-on choke, etc.

Work done by a local "general electrician" in the past...


More crappy wiring.... the green ground AC wire pulled free of the lug as soon as I tugged on it. 



Facepalm time....


Model # traces as a 1965 Hammond 30-watt. Whomever installed it left it hanging by 3-screws and didn't bother drilling to align it properly


Polyp on filter cap: time for replacement:


----------



## stompbox (Apr 3, 2009)

> - Why does the second speaker jack say "Pulse" instead of "Ext."?
> - Would the Russian Tung-Sol 6L6s seen below be original? They will be replaced, but just curious if you've seen these in other amps of similar vintage
> - If I did decide on the OT replacement, what would you recommend? Hammond only does a 35-watt Tremelux replacement -- nothing specific for a Super. Other brand recommendations?
> - What might be a good speaker to go in the matching 112 cab the customer has commissioned from me? I'd like to get something that really does this vintage amp justice in a 1 X 12 format. I know all the standard options (the usual Eminence/ Celestions, etc) but would like to think beyond those for this project.


- early Fender brown Supers had this, later models did not. I don't think there's any documentation of this being wired up for anything other than the additional speaker jack, must have been an idea of Leo's that didn't make it to the production line
- those are reissue Tung Sols so no. While many of Fender's schematics from this time may have 5881s on them, my understanding is that they were populated with 6L6GCs when they left Fullerton. That said, a good pair of old Tung Sol 5881s sound great in this amp - just watch the plate voltage.
- the brown Vibrolux is a 1x12 amp with a similar circuit. I liked running a G12H30 in mine, but the Celestion/Fender combo is sacrilegious to many players... I would consider a Weber speaker rated for 50 watts - there are other here who may chime in with more experience with the many flavours of Weber speakers

If I could make one suggestion, it would be to suggest to your client to ditch that Hammond output transformer and replace it with a Mercury Magnetic OT with mutiple output taps. These amps were wired for a 4 ohm load, and there will be many more speaker options if they can choose from 8 ohm speakers.

Just my 2 cents worth as a former Super owner... Good luck with the repairs!

edited to add: I just noticed that although the amp has been upgraded to a 3-prong cord the "death cap" is still in place. I would advise removing that cap for safety.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

PTWamps said:


> - Why does the second speaker jack say "Pulse" instead of "Ext."?
> - Would the Russian Tung-Sol 6L6s seen below be original? They will be replaced, but just curious if you've seen these in other amps of similar vintage
> - If I did decide on the OT replacement, what would you recommend? Hammond only does a 35-watt Tremelux replacement -- nothing specific for a Super. Other brand recommendations?
> - What might be a good speaker to go in the matching 112 cab the customer has commissioned from me? I'd like to get something that really does this vintage amp justice in a 1 X 12 format. I know all the standard options (the usual Eminence/ Celestions, etc) but would like to think beyond those for this project.
> ...


Cool amp- a center volume Super! In regards to your questions:

-Pulse was apparently an unfinished function relating to the Tremolo, the Pulse Adj. labelling was gone by the next production run.
-Russian Tung Sol tubes are not original. Tung Sols of that era were American made (in New Jersey)... Date codes on those indicate they are from 2010 or 2009, I forget which is the month and which is the year.
-Mercury Magnetics should have a direct replacement for that OT
-I'd be thinking Weber P12N, but there are probably lots of good choices. Maybe an Alnico Gold?


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Apparently I type too slow... LOL


----------



## stompbox (Apr 3, 2009)

> Apparently I type too slow... LOL


I've had a LOT of coffee today...

The Alnico Gold is a good suggestion (as is the P12N - go alnico!) but does involve some sticker shock on the price. I had a pair of Gold 10's in my amp and it was a fantastic match.

Cheers!


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

You know what's really funny??
I have a '62 Super cabinet with original Oxford speakers with no chassis. I wonder if you're customer is interested in selling it.....


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Thanks for the laugh re: Tung Sols. It was still the Cold War in 1960....no American manufacturer would be caught dead using Russian parts. I also don't think Russia started making 'standard issue for North America' tubes until at least the late 70's but more likely well into the 80's.....that's conjecture, however, and I stand to be corrected. Most Fender amps from that era and through blackface at least had good old RCA's, afaik.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Cool!!! I remain a VERY happy owner of a '61 Super. Others have already chimed in here with much the same commentary that I might have added. That center-volume chassis (i.e. Bass, Treble, Volume) with pulse adjust means it's among the first one's made...and also quite rare. 

A Merc Mag OT is a no-brainer if your customer has money to burn and a multi-tap makes sense if it's to remain a head. My combo has a Hammond replacement and Weber 10A125s and it's both LOUD and KILLER. I can check which model it is if you like. 

Finally, if "money is no object" for your customer, I would wholeheartedly recommend the Celestion Gold. Failing that a Weber 12A150 or Emi C-Rex will definitely do the trick with that amp.


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

Great replies, everybody thank you. I'll broach the idea of a Mercury Magnetics OT with the customer.... I'd already thought of the 8ohm option as a real advantage. The customer has a vintage 2X12 and 4X12 but they're those big Bandmaster/ Bassman style monstrosities and he wants the 1X12 for a more portable option. Webers and Golds could work well for speaker... will check on those with him.

Sorry, nonreverb, I doubt this one is for sale. Customer has had it for awhile but had no trusted amp tech (you see what the last guy did) until he found me. He is very eager to get this old girl up and running and back in use.... and the owner is a great guitar player, so I can't wait to hear it in his hands.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

lol....can't say I didn't try.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Sorry to go against the grain here, but I don't know why anyone would ever consider MM xfrmrs unless it was some oddball that couldn't be got anywhere else. Incredibly overpriced marketing hype. I'll stop now before telling you what I really think .
I'd at least have a look at Magnetic Comp. 
Fender Output Transformer, Tweed Super, Brownface Super, Tweed Bandmaster, Tweed Pro, 45216, 1846, 1848


----------



## stompbox (Apr 3, 2009)

jb welder said:


> Sorry to go against the grain here, but I don't know why anyone would ever consider MM xfrmrs unless it was some oddball that couldn't be got anywhere else. Incredibly overpriced marketing hype. I'll stop now before telling you what I really think .
> I'd at least have a look at Magnetic Comp.
> Fender Output Transformer, Tweed Super, Brownface Super, Tweed Bandmaster, Tweed Pro, 45216, 1846, 1848


It was the first company that sprang to mind - I've had good results with MM, but also with Classic Tone and Hammond. If they've found a market niche for themselves at their price point all the power to 'em - more jobs for our friends in California! Judging from the size of the current Hammond OT I would suspect it's not performing like the original and an OT intended for a Super would be a better choice. Different strokes for different folks 'n all that...


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

jb welder said:


> Sorry to go against the grain here, but I don't know why anyone would ever consider MM xfrmrs unless it was some oddball that couldn't be got anywhere else. Incredibly overpriced marketing hype. I'll stop now before telling you what I really think .
> I'd at least have a look at Magnetic Comp.
> Fender Output Transformer, Tweed Super, Brownface Super, Tweed Bandmaster, Tweed Pro, 45216, 1846, 1848


Hmm, interesting. I must respectfully disagree. I use them almost exclusively and find that after you've reached the 25 piece threshold they're not nearly as expensive as internet knowledge would have you believe. The depth of their line is second-to-none, with the upgrades and variations of each showing a company that does a lot of research. Cheap? Why would they be? Workmanship is top notch and if there's a problem they go above and beyond to make it right, no cheap attitude either. Tone?-check for yourself. A few years ago a few friends and I did a shoot-out between MM, Edcor and Mojo (Heyboer) Vox AC30 output transformers. I switched them in and out and they listened and played, not knowing what was in or out. In the end the one everyone preferred was the MM. Not subtle either. Yes, lots of hype but it's not like they don't deliver.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Agreed, I've been using them for years....enough so that I made it on one of their ads. Their pricing is competitive as I've been a long time customer.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Agreed, I've been using them for years...heck I even made it on one of their ads once. Their pricing is competitive as I've been a long time customer.


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

I'll explore all the options but in the end it's the customer who'll decide... and he's a knowledgeable gear guy.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I needed a PT for a 1959 Twin. I priced Heyboer and MM. The prices were not too far apart. Based on the MM reputation for quality I chose it. I am selling the amp. The new buyer gets a MM PT. 


Nice Super by the way. Personally I would love to own one. However I'd build a replica cab and put it back to stock form. This one I believe has the coveted harmonic tremolo no? My 63 Twin has it. It is very unique. I was sampling it at a local used gear swap event here yesterday. Many amp lovers had no idea it existed. We A/B'd it against a 1971 Super Reverb with roach tremolo. Very different term effect. Many went away educated and awe'd.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

keithb7 said:


> I needed a PT for a 1959 Twin. I priced Heyboer and MM. The prices were not too far apart. Based on the MM reputation for quality I chose it. I am selling the amp. The new buyer gets a MM PT.
> 
> 
> Nice Super by the way. Personally I would love to own one. However I'd build a replica cab and put it back to stock form. This one I believe has the coveted harmonic tremolo no? My 63 Twin has it. It is very unique. I was sampling it at a local used gear swap event here yesterday. Many amp lovers had no idea it existed. We A/B'd it against a 1971 Super Reverb with roach tremolo. Very different term effect. Many went away educated and awe'd.


Brown trem is a thing of magic. There's nothing like it.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Brown trem is Bias wiggle trem I believe. Only the Professional series (the blonde tolex amps) had the harmonic vibrato.
Although the brown and blonde amps are of the same early 60's Fender era, only the blondes got it.


----------



## stompbox (Apr 3, 2009)

keithb7 said:


> Brown trem is Bias wiggle trem I believe. Only the Professional series (the blonde tolex amps) had the harmonic vibrato.
> Although the brown and blonde amps are of the same early 60's Fender era, only the blondes got it.


The brown Super, Pro and Concert had harmonic vibrato and were considered the Professional series before the swap over to blonde tolex. You're right in that the brown Vibrolux, Deluxe and Princeton were all wigglers.

* edited for clarity after another coffee.


----------



## Super62 (Mar 15, 2010)

I've got a 62 super. Pretty well all original except caps and speakers. The trem is to die for. I just moved to Toronto from the east coast and could only take one amp, and that's the one for sure. If anyone wants to try it, feel free to PM me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

The harmonic trem is like nothing else. Not meaning to hyjack this thread, just share some love of the early 60's Fenders. Awesome amps. I found mine with same original caps. Mine were 1963.









When I did the cap job, I changed up the first two B+ caps from parallel to series, offering better voltage protection.


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

I just had a '63 blonde Bassman arrive last night ... so now I've two early 60s Fenders on the bench. I'll get some pictures of the Bassman up when I have a chance to look inside. Both these are getting new blonde cabs -- so stay tuned.


----------



## Super62 (Mar 15, 2010)

Blonde bassman! My dream amp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

Super62 said:


> Blonde bassman! My dream amp.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For some reason, in my local area (Eastern Townships of QC), there's a crazy number of old vintage amps kicking around. When I moved here a couple of years ago and started offering my services as a tech, a bunch of these old gems started landing on my doorstep -- I've been told by various musicians that the community was starved for someone who could work on the old handwired stuff and also had a musician's ear for tone. The beauty is I get to explore all these amazing amps and learn about them, then have a good ole jam between the time they're fixed and the customer comes to pick them up!


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

The great secret about being a vintage amp tech....Getting to play them all. It is awesome!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

keithb7 said:


> The great secret about being a vintage amp tech....Getting to play them all. It is awesome!


Sure beats fixing Hot Rod Deluxes...


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Hey now! Those are my money makers!



cboutilier said:


> Sure beats fixing Hot Rod Deluxes...


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

cboutilier said:


> Sure beats fixing Hot Rod Deluxes...


Well... the part I left out is that I see my fair share of these as well, not to mention a lot of Peaveys. Pretty hard to avoid if you're gonna do tech work in a small market. 



nonreverb said:


> Hey now! Those are my money makers!


Shake your moneymaker! Just hope it stays in one piece. ^)@#


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

PTWamps said:


> Shake your moneymaker! Just hope it stays in one piece. ^)@#


I wouldn't shake one by the handle!


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I've done loads of them, they're pretty easy....the problems are almost always the same.


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

Parts arrived for the Super. I ordered a full set of JJ tubes and a full set of Sprague electrolytics, plus the socket for the rectifier and a better switch for the Stby. I'm going to wait on the transformer as I want to hear this one in a properly functioning amp -- might barter to keep it if the customer decides to replace it. I have an unfinished 30-watt frankenstein build that needs an OT, and the new Vox replacements are stupid expensive so that old Hammond might do the trick.


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

I've completed most of the work on the Super and flipped it on for the first time this morning. 
- new filter caps, Sprague Atoms
- new bias caps and bypass caps
- replaced a weird old dead resistor added by a previous tech with the 0.005 cap that the schematic actually calls for
- tested all resistors and resoldered a few to clean up the connections
- resoldered some broken and weak connections on the coupling caps
- replaced the rectifier socket with a new one -- tube now seats properly
- retensioned all the sockets; tubes still wiggle a tiny bit but are secure now
- retubed with a full set of JJs
- completely rewired the choke, OT, and speaker jacks to get rid of crappy soldering and electrical tape hell
- anchored the ground for the AC properly under a new locking nut
- Deoxited the pots and jacks -- everything clean as a whistle

All the noise is gone, the amp runs extremely quiet even at full volume, and the tonal range is clear and variable on both channels. The old 30-watt transformer runs fine but is stealing some of the potential volume from the amp. The customer agreed to a replacement, so I'm checking out deals on either a Heyboer or Mercury Magnetics for the client's approval. 

Once that's done, this amp is gonna be a monster. It's already 100% better than when it arrived.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Sounds like success!


PTWamps said:


> - replaced a weird old dead resistor added by a previous tech with the 0.005 cap that the schematic actually calls for


Was it an odd colour and measured open? There are small value caps that look just like resistors with colour coded bands like resistors have. The bodies are usually different colours like pink or green.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

jb welder said:


> Sounds like success!
> 
> Was it an odd colour and measured open? There are small value caps that look just like resistors with colour coded bands like resistors have. The bodies are usually different colours like pink or green.


I haven't seen one of those for a while. My 60s pepco has a death cap that has color bands, but it's big like an orangE drop.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jb welder said:


> Sounds like success!
> 
> Was it an odd colour and measured open? *There are small value caps that look just like resistors with colour coded bands like resistors have. *The bodies are usually different colours like pink or green.


Are you referring to "tropical fish caps" here?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

greco said:


> Are you referring to "tropical fish caps" here?


That's what my death cap looks like.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

PTWamps said:


> The old 30-watt transformer runs fine but is stealing some of the potential volume from the amp. The customer agreed to a replacement, so I'm checking out deals on either a Heyboer or Mercury Magnetics for the client's approval.
> 
> Once that's done, this amp is gonna be a monster. It's already 100% better than when it arrived.


I double checked the replaced OT on my '61 Super and it's actually a Heyboer unit from MojoTone (not Hammond as first suggested): Black Brown Vibrolux/Tremolux Output Transformer (4/8 OHM) 

My amp does NOT lack in volume so maybe this'll work for you too....


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

jb welder said:


> Sounds like success!
> 
> Was it an odd colour and measured open? There are small value caps that look just like resistors with colour coded bands like resistors have. The bodies are usually different colours like pink or green.


Interesting. It did measure open but was brown with the resistor style colour coding. I didn't think to measure it for capacitance, but still have it and will check tonight. At any rate, it was badly soldered (a dubious replacement by a hamhanded amateur) and broke off in my hand. 



greco said:


> Are you referring to "tropical fish caps" here?


Nothing like those. See above...



StevieMac said:


> I double checked the replaced OT on my '61 Super and it's actually a Heyboer unit from MojoTone (not Hammond as first suggested): Black Brown Vibrolux/Tremolux Output Transformer (4/8 OHM)
> 
> My amp does NOT lack in volume so maybe this'll work for you too....


Yeah, I'm going to suggest Heyboer. Thanks for the link!


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

... and here's a funny coincidence; a fellow member here and friend of mine put me in touch with another potential customer who has another brownface Super chassis and wants me to build him a new combo cab for it. Plus, I'm building a cab to go with the head I just fixed. 

Brownface goodness over my way these days!


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

Does anyone know if the original Supers came with switching jacks (the three lug kind with tip shunt) on the speaker outputs? The amp I'm fixing has regular jacks, which work fine but both were part of the soldering melee I had to clean up and I'm suspecting one or both may be non-original.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

greco said:


> Are you referring to "tropical fish caps" here?


No, they are resistor shaped. Body colour can be green or other. I believe I've also seen tan and pink.











PTWamps said:


> Does anyone know if the original Supers came with switching jacks (the three lug kind with tip shunt) on the speaker outputs? The amp I'm fixing has regular jacks, which work fine but both were part of the soldering melee I had to clean up and I'm suspecting one or both may be non-original.


6G4 had single 'spkr' jack with no shunt. 6G4A had 'spkr' jack with shunt, 'ext.' jack with no shunt. (google 6g4 layout and select 'images')
Vintage correctness be damned, I'd put a shunt type in anyway. Could save an OT.


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

jb welder said:


> No, they are resistor shaped. Body colour can be green or other. I believe I've also seen tan and pink
> 
> 6G4 had single 'spkr' jack with no shunt. 6G4A had 'spkr' jack with shunt, 'ext.' jack with no shunt. (google 6g4 layout and select 'images')
> Vintage correctness be damned, I'd put a shunt type in anyway. Could save an OT.


Yep, it was a cap -- way off spec so glad I replaced it. Agreed about the tip shunt. Thanks!


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

Delete... found out the info myself.


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

We tried the amp at the client's house last night. Sounds and runs fine but very low in output -- maybe 12 or 15 watts max. Bias and tubes seem fine. I suspect that old OT is the culprit. Any thoughts or other tests I should try? OT is getting replaced anyway.

Called Hammond and they just released a 1760JD for brownface Super.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Plate voltages are OK?
Did you check the transformer to determine the winding ratio?


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

nonreverb said:


> Plate voltages are OK?
> Did you check the transformer to determine the winding ratio?


I'm going to check voltages this weekend. 

I don't know anything about checking winding ratio on a transformer. If you could educate me, I'd be grateful. Thanks.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I know, I'm being lazy but here's a link with a good explanation. Finding Unknown Values for Output Transformers
The reason i asked is that if the transformer is bad (and it just might be), this will determine it's present health.
BTW, did you scope the output before you returned it to him?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

nonreverb said:


> Plate voltages are OK?


Also check the screen voltage. So pins 3 & 4 of power tubes.
To check whether the power tubes are getting correct drive, peak voltage at the grids should be roughly equal to DC bias voltage to give full power.
Example, if power tube grids are biased with -45VDC, you will need a 45V peak signal voltage there to get full power. If you can't get it, look for a problem in the preamp or phase splitter circuits.


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

Thanks as always for the help... I'll post when i have it sorted out.


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

Voltages:
- 6L6 plates, 493V (schematic calls for 456v +/- 20%) so it's fine
- 6l6 screens, 493V (schem. 458v)
- control grids, - 60V
- bias, - 61 on cap/resistor A; - 72 on cap B

preamp plate voltages (tested every triode) all on spec, except phase inverter which is a bit low as there is a 12At7 but schematic calls for a 7025 (something i just noticed). I'll switch to a 12AX7 to improve the driver, but I doubt that is the problem.

On the phrase inverter, triodes are 255V each on the plates. Schematic hard to read but I think it suggests 315V/ 310V -- so 255V is not grossly off even with the 12AT7.... still within the 20% tolerance. 

In summary: I don't see any problems with voltages unless anyone interprets these numbers differently. 

Getting a new OT this week.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Do you have a scope so you can see what is coming out of the PI tube?


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

jb welder said:


> Do you have a scope so you can see what is coming out of the PI tube?


No unfortunately. I'm rehearsing tonight but I'll sub-in a 12AX7, or 7025 as soon as I get back to it. I've checked every plate, every cap, most of the resistors in the amp. It all points toward a bad OT -- and we're replacing regardless (the old one is only 30 watts, poorly mounted, and the client wants it back to 40 with a 8ohm tap).


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

jb welder said:


> Do you have a scope so you can see what is coming out of the PI tube?





PTWamps said:


> No unfortunately.


No disrespect intended, but if you are doing this beyond the hobby level, you owe it to your clients to have a scope and know how to use it.
The labour time savings when trouble shooting are huge.


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

jb welder said:


> No disrespect intended, but if you are doing this beyond the hobby level, you owe it to your clients to have a scope and know how to use it.
> The labour time savings when trouble shooting are huge.


I agree. My business has only existed commercially for a short while and it takes time to accumulate things.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

A scope is an absolute must in this line of work. It's of equal importance to a multimeter.


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

nonreverb said:


> A scope is an absolute must in this line of work. It's of equal importance to a multimeter.


I've got one on the way.


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

Final update on this thread: the problem was the old replacement transformer... As soon as the new Hammond went in, the amp got its full power back. The companion cab is finished, too. And my scope arrived a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

PTWamps said:


> .... And my scope arrived a couple of weeks ago.


Congrats! Any chance of a pic and/or info?


----------

